# Codesys wirklich Kostenlos?



## Benni89 (21 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
bin was Codesys angeht neu, habe bisher leider nur mit Siemens gearbeitet.
Nun würde ich mir aber gerne mal Wago / Beckhoff ansehen (scheinen ja identisch zu sein)
bei 3s-software.com habe ich nun gelesen, dass Codesys gratis ist. Aber was kann ich da nun mit anstellen?

Was ich gern machen würde...

Programmieren (mit dem Programm vertraut machen)
soft SPS Ala PLCsim bei siemen um so ein bischen zu testen.
Was für Visualisierungssoftware gibt es für Wago?

Benötigt man dort auhc wie bei Siemens x adapter zum programm einspielen oder reicht normal Ethernet (Alternativen zu ethernet)?

Vielen Dank erstmal


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Oktober 2012)

da lohnt ein Blick hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CoDeSys

...und natürlich ein Blick auf die Seite von 3S.

ja, kostenlos, die Laufzeitkomponenten spielen das Geld ein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2012)

Benni89 schrieb:


> ...
> bei 3s-software.com habe ich nun gelesen, dass Codesys gratis ist. Aber was kann ich da nun mit anstellen?



Das Engineeringtool von CoDeSys ist für die Anwender 
kostenlos. Da es trotzdem finanziert werden muss 
(kommt ja nicht von der Caritas), bezahlst Du mit jeder
Steuerungen die Programmiersoftware mit.

Gratis ist hier also nichts, es ist nur ein anderes Rechen-
modell.



Benni89 schrieb:


> Benötigt man dort auhc wie bei Siemens x adapter zum programm einspielen oder reicht normal Ethernet (Alternativen zu ethernet)?



Es gibt keine spezifischen Schnittstellen, daher auch keine 
Adapter.


----------



## Benni89 (21 Oktober 2012)

vielen Dank für die infos.

mir ging es darum mal über den Siemens tellerrand hinüberzusehen

Werde mir das mal downloaden um das alles mal kennenzulernen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2012)

Benni89 schrieb:


> ...
> Nun würde ich mir aber gerne mal Wago / Beckhoff ansehen (scheinen ja identisch zu sein)
> ...



Das scheint nur so.

Wago/CoDeSys und Beckhoff/Twincat ist nicht das selbe:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/27484-Unterschied-Codesys-zu-Twincat

Beckhoff ist praktisch ein Sonderfall. Wago, Berghof und viele 
andere sind aber schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Benni89 (21 Oktober 2012)

ah okay... beckhoff und wago sehen nämlich optisch sich sehr ähnlich, dachte das wäre dann wie Siemens und Vipa das man beide mit der gleichen software programmieren kann

wieder was gelernt


----------



## holgermaik (21 Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Bei Beckhoff gibt es Twincat als 30 Tage Version kostenlos. (Danach löschen & Neu installieren für den Übungszweck)
Für Wago brauchst du die Lyb. von Wago. (Sind nicht kostenlos)

Zum Testen geht die Version von 3S wunderbar. Wenn es allerdings auf eine Steuerung gehen soll, ist kostenlos schnell zu ende.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Ghosty (21 Oktober 2012)

Beckhoff und Wago hatten in den 90er Jahren eine Kooperation und hatten ihre Busklemmen gemeinsam Entwickelt. Daher kommt die optische Ähnlichkeit.


----------

